# BootManager 3.2 Galaxy Nexus ready



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

BootManager 3.2 came out today with Galaxy Nexus support, now you can flash away and boot into many Roms with just a click.

Click Here for special GApps for BootManager.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update, I was wondering when it would be ready for the GNex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Once the phone from is set up does it transfer data each flash or just make it faster in a sense that it reboots to the new rom but you still need to set everything up?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It's not exactly working right for me... I tried putting aokp on to rom1 slot and I errored out when trying to install gapps. So I tried MIUI on rom slot 2 and it seemed to work, but when I tried to reboot into that rom I got stuck on the boot logo screen.... IDK what the deal is


----------



## liquid0624 (Jun 8, 2011)

hahah i never found it to be stable on supported devices...too scared to try it that way. I like getting the best performance possible out of my phone


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah it didn't take the Gapps when i tried to install Apex. The rom install was fast and smooth but wouldn't take gapps. This was the case when it just came out for the Thunderbolt and after an update it ran smooth, i think it's much faster on the Gnexus and is gonna be great . Just email the developers with the problems you're having and i'm sure they'll fix them soon .


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

!!Hip hip hurray!! My addiction just got easier. I strongly recommend u purchase this app if u dont have it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

liquid0624 said:


> hahah i never found it to be stable on supported devices...too scared to try it that way. I like getting the best performance possible out of my phone


I only use it to see what different roms look like not to judge performance or run my daily driver off of.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just checked and it says support will soon be stable so be careful and keep backups for now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

There's a Special GApps that is used for BootManager which was was post by the developer-GFlam , it's in my first post . I'm using it now and it's working great.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! Hopefully we can keep this thread going for support



jawonder said:


> There's a Special GApps that is used for BootManager which was was post by the developer-GFlam , it's in my first post . I'm using it now and it's working great.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Once the phone from is set up does it transfer data each flash or just make it faster in a sense that it reboots to the new rom but you still need to set everything up?


Each ROM is treated separately. There is no data transferred from ROM to ROM, to avoid corruption. The only thing the ROMs share is whatever is in the remaining internal memory (i.e. music, saved photos, etc). If you had a specific app whose data you needed to sync you could use Titanium to back it up each time before you switch, then restore when you boot into the other ROM (pain in the butt, but it's all I got...)

I used it on my T-bolt like someone else mentioned, as a means to check out other ROMs, while quickly being able to switch back to my daily driver. For a while I had a ROM set up just for games, so they wouldn't eat the memory & performance of my main ROM. I gave that up as a while, but you wouldn't have to worry about data sync if each ROM had a different job.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

i cant get it to setup the phone rom, says "backup of your boot.img has failed"


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

I have never used Boot Manager but after the description I bought it. I have a nandroid backup of Gummy_.7.0, Apex_1.0 and run AOKP B21. In bootmanager I setup phone ROM as AOKP B21, selected install zip for ROM 1 and chose restore Nandroid. Navigated to my Gummy backup and it completed successfully, repeated for ROM 2 and Apex. I was able to boot into all three ROMs no wipe, just a reboot.

Awesome.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

legacystar said:


> i cant get it to setup the phone rom, says "backup of your boot.img has failed"


Same, I sent the dev an email...I'm not using it till this is fixed
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Running on my gnex now. Dev support has always been excellent via the forums on their website. Got codename in my phone from slot, miui in a slot dianix in another and winners cm9 in another.

I also use the app as a way to test drive roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> Same, I sent the dev an email...I'm not using it till this is fixed
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The dev emailed me back and said:
Your phone is oem unlocked right? Can you send the log.txt from BootManager folder on the sd storage so I can look at the error. You can skip the phone setup by taking a boot.img out of the rom.zip you have installed to your phone or out of a recent nandroid and placing it in BootManager/phoneRom folder on sd storage.
I sent him the info, hopefully it gets cleared up.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I was able to setup phone rom with no problems. Running CM9 kang with norfics kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> The dev emailed me back and said:
> Your phone is oem unlocked right? Can you send the log.txt from BootManager folder on the sd storage so I can look at the error. You can skip the phone setup by taking a boot.img out of the rom.zip you have installed to your phone or out of a recent nandroid and placing it in BootManager/phoneRom folder on sd storage.
> I sent him the info, hopefully it gets cleared up.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


well glad he's on the case. i really love this app and im happy to see it come to a sammy phone


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

What is your source for the gapps? Also @liquid, the ROMS are muchhhh faster on the Nexus


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> What is your source for the gapps? Also @liquid, the ROMS are muchhhh faster on the Nexus


Not sure about the source i think GFlam put it together. Yes the roms are very fast and smooth compare to using BootManager on my Thunderbolt. I'm running 3 Roms in it now and they are all doing well switching them around is a breeze.


----------



## kinger2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone else have the issue where bootmanger isn't correctly displaying what rom you are booted into? Mine always says that I'm booted into the phone rom even though I'm booted into one of the rom slots.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got my second rom set up! Niiiecccee!!! The devs also say to not mess around with SD Booster on the GN as it doesn't apply to the GN and it will be hidden for us on the next release. This app fucking rules. Switching between roms with a reboot, I'm watering at the motuh.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

If your ROM fails to flash the boot.img, restart the phone and start over. Of course with MIUI I had to restore a Nandroid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Also guys, caution with those GAPPS. They don't have the dictionary in them and you'll have to add it manually

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

EDIT: If anyone cares to, go ahead and try these Gapps for BootManager.

Credit Kejar for everything I just stole. Also, these do NOT have Music/Voice/Video/Currents

http://db.tt/mjNbpAp6

EDIT 2: These might not work... My Mac is retarded and doesn't zip files up correctly


----------



## hwangy (Jan 22, 2012)

how did you get the miui to work?? i get stuck at the boot screen.. and different setup gives me a bootloop. which miui are you using, and what kernel etc? thanks!


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

question! So the gapps package in the op is that the only one that will work?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> question! So the gapps package in the op is that the only one that will work?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


According to GFlam if the GApps does not have install scripts that is suppose to run at boot it will work. Also BootManager was updated to 3.2.1 today to fix some of the bugs.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

OK I guess I'll just try the gapps found in aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

As usual, Bootmanager stopped letting me update kernels again. wonder why


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

OMG. OMG. OMG. OMG.. I'm still on stock, but this is making it very, very difficult to resist.

My only concern is that this just seems just a great way to lock out the secure element


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone using Bootmanager? i believe it recently got support for the galaxy nexus :]

5 roms at the same time sounds like heaven


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah. it works well. its nice to try out roms you may want as your dd


----------



## mdbowman (Sep 27, 2011)

Speed pretty much same as your main "Phone" rom? I would think so since there's no official "sd card"?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

cdoan34 said:


> Anyone using Bootmanager? i believe it recently got support for the galaxy nexus :]
> 
> 5 roms at the same time sounds like heaven


I merged this will the already active bootmanager thread.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can someone do an idiots guide to setting up boot manager or give me a link to one? Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

What exactly does boot manager do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

mdbowman said:


> Speed pretty much same as your main "Phone" rom? I would think so since there's no official "sd card"?


Yep smooth as butter , can't tell the difference from my phone rom.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

gi812 said:


> Can someone do an idiots guide to setting up boot manager or give me a link to one? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://init2winitapp...s/BMManual.html

Running Codename 1.2 and V-Miui2.1.

now if we can just get a little TouchWiz love


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Just installed my forth rom in BootManager "Codename 1.2" and the GApps that goes along with it worked perfectly.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanx for the info I was getting ready to track down the answer to those gapps



jawonder said:


> Just installed my forth rom in BootManager "Codename 1.2" and the GApps that goes along with it worked perfectly.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Every time I try to upload a backup it will only boot to the Google screen turn off and does it again. I'm trying to install directly from the zip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

?



wellsey1126 said:


> Every time I try to upload a backup it will only boot to the Google screen turn off and does it again. I'm trying to install directly from the zip
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

When I try and restore a nandroid it will say everything went well than I hit boot rom it locks up on the Google screen 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> Every time I try to upload a backup it will only boot to the Google screen turn off and does it again. I'm trying to install directly from the zip
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Install from Nandroid you mean? Send the dev the log.txt found in the BootManager folder on your sdcard. Doesn't sound like it installs correctly (whatever you're trying to install, from zip or nandroid).


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay I am stoaked to have boot manager support for our phones. 
My issue is that every time I try ans restore a nandroid as one of my rom slots, it works great except that it says phone storage low as soon as I boot one of the SD roms. Anyone else have this issue? Boot manager isn't supposed to install the rom on phone storage is it? This would be the first for me in regards to my other phones that I have used boot manager with.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Careful when messing with Phone Rom slot while you are booted into one of the other roms, like rom1. I thought I was in phone rom and after flashing a new Kernel I re-set my phone rom boot.img. Well I was really in rom1 while doing this (ooops!) so rom1 became phone rom and I had no access to my sd card! I ended up restoring a nandroid of and all is well. At 4 AM I was a little freaked until I realized what I had done, LOL.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Okay I am stoaked to have boot manager support for our phones.
> My issue is that every time I try ans restore a nandroid as one of my rom slots, it works great except that it says phone storage low as soon as I boot one of the SD roms. Anyone else have this issue? Boot manager isn't supposed to install the rom on phone storage is it? This would be the first for me in regards to my other phones that I have used boot manager with.


I found that uninstalling some of the apps that i'm not using helps to fix this issue. Or you can can take some stuff off your DS Card, i store most of my mods and add ons in Dropbox which allows more space on my SD and i can access them easily from Dropbox.


----------



## eyetek (Dec 29, 2011)

Decided to jump in and try Boot Manager, purchased it last night from the market. Installed Franco's Stock Root ICL53F rom as my Phone Rom did a backup thanks God. Then this morning attempted to load codename 1.20 from the zip file located on SD....seemed to unload and flash fine,install complete. Then installed the gapps zip on top and it loaded fine also. Pressed the boot Rom 1 slot and I enter the Google boot loop.

Had to enter recovery mode and restore back to my backup from last night, back up to try again...I've now attempted to reflash 2 additional times even using the gapps filefound in the first post but I always get the same results.

Question to those that got codename 1.20 flashed to Boot Manager....did you have to do anything in settings to get this running?

Any ideas on what I can try next?

I forgot to mention...I am on a Galaxy Nexus CDMA


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Just did Milestone 3 and the Gapps that goes with it and it went well.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

If your phone gets stuck in a boot loop all you have to do is go into advanced restore and restore boot.img not the whole backup.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a heads up for the noobs. When flashing roms in slots make sure when your doing to keep your display on. I have learned from thunderbolt days when it was not on I would run into problems. Also leave your phone alone and don't touch the great thing about the gnex is you don't have to wait forever like the thunderbolt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Just a heads up for the noobs. When flashing roms in slots make sure when your doing to keep your display on. I have learned from thunderbolt days when it was not on I would run into problems. Also leave your phone alone and don't touch the great thing about the gnex is you don't have to wait forever like the thunderbolt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yep it does it about 3 times faster than it does on the Thunderolt and the Roms are smooth and fast as the phone rom .


----------



## eyetek (Dec 29, 2011)

I just uninstalled the app and reinstalled it, going to try again. I deleted the ROM 1 slot so starting from scratch. 

I do think there is a bug in the app and I can explain it this way...I have selected to have 5 slots open in the settings. I am attempting to install Codename 1.2.0 to ROM1 slot, when I selected install zip and selected the Codename zip file from its SD card location a screen came up and asked if I was sure I wanted to install this zip into....ROM7 slot!

I believe there is an issue in that the app is not recognizing the correct ROM slot that we are picking.

I canceled the install and then tried again and the next attempt it did show that it was placing the zip into ROM1 slot so we will see how this works when its finished.

Back.....The results are the same, I watched the process of installing from the codename zip in the notification and it created all of the img files and extracted the ROM fine.

I installed the Gapps over the top of the ROM1 slot without wiping anything...as that is what the video shows..should be ok as far as I know?

Clicked on the manage slot and clicked on resize img, the system.img size limit is 644MB with the actual file is 199MB. The data.img size limit is 1.07GB and the actual img file is 2MB and the cache.img size limit is 400MB and 0MB used.

So I am stuck for now...waiting for some guidance.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

What i learn from using BootManager in my Thunderbolt days if you are constantly have problems with installs the best way to fix it is to backup stuff you need on you computer then clear everything off my SD Card uninstall Bootmanager reboot your phone then reinstall Bootmanager .


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

jawonder said:


> I found that uninstalling some of the apps that i'm not using helps to fix this issue. Or you can can take some stuff off your DS Card, i store most of my mods and add ons in Dropbox which allows more space on my SD and i can access them easily from Dropbox.


Boot manager doesn't use phone storage correct? It uses just the SD card for the rom slots, right? If so I shouldn't be seeing a phone storage low notification. I have plenty of room on my SD card and my phone rom doesn't give me this error. Also when I am booted in one of the roms that I have set up in one of the rom slots, my sdcard isn't available, I can't even use boot manager to boot back into my phone rom because the update .zip is not there because the SD card isn't showing up. I have to boot into recovery and then flash the update.zip for phone rom.

Anyone have any ideas on what the heck is going on??

Thanks


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

I have two boot manager questions with the Galaxy Nexus:

1. On other phones (Thunderbolt) things are not as fast when using a rom slot as the phone's rom. This is due to the file system being on the sdcard. The Galaxy Nexus has no sdcard, only set of storage space. Does this mean that the rom slots should be the same speed as the phone rom?

2. What is the procedure if you want to move rom slot 1 to the phone's rom? Would something like this work:
a. Boot into rom slot 1 using bootmanager
b. Restart into recovery
c. Backup
d. Boot into phone rom using boot manager
e. Reboot into recovery
f. Optional backup of phone rom
g. Restore rom slot 1 backup
h. Rerun phone setup in boot manager


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

jawonder said:


> Just did Milestone 3 and the Gapps that goes with it and it went well.


You mean the Gapps version offered by AOKP, right? Boot Manager installs Milestone 3 fine for me, but I have bootlooped every time I try to install the Gapps. Did you do anything special to get it to work?


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

pcm2a said:


> I have two boot manager questions with the Galaxy Nexus:
> 
> 1. On other phones (Thunderbolt) things are not as fast when using a rom slot as the phone's rom. This is due to the file system being on the sdcard. The Galaxy Nexus has no sdcard, only set of storage space. Does this mean that the rom slots should be the same speed as the phone rom?
> 
> ...


I too would like to know if this slows down the roms


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

I've done cfbench and quadrant in my phone Rom, Gummy, and the slot 1 Rom, aopk kang. Both run at 1350. The scores are about the same. As of right now I'm using slot 1 as my main Rom. Pretty nice!


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

cordell said:


> Careful when messing with Phone Rom slot while you are booted into one of the other roms, like rom1. I thought I was in phone rom and after flashing a new Kernel I re-set my phone rom boot.img. Well I was really in rom1 while doing this (ooops!) so rom1 became phone rom and I had no access to my sd card! I ended up restoring a nandroid of and all is well. At 4 AM I was a little freaked until I realized what I had done, LOL.


Were you getting this error:









Cuz all of a sudden I can't do anything on my sdcard. How exactly did you fix it??


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

You guys who have installed code name in one of the rom slots, how long did it take for it to install code name. Boot manager has been "mounting imgs" for the last 10 min. AOKP didn't take this long. I'm booted into rom 1 right now trying to install CNA in rom 2, should I be doing this from the phone rom?

Edit: I cancelled out of it booted into phone rom and installed rootzboat no issue. Went to install codename into slot 3 now and same thing its been 15 min now that boot manager is hung up mounting imgs for codename.


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

You could let the rom developer know that his rom doesn't work with Boot Manager but I'm not sure what the rom developer would do about it.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

I got it to work had to download 2 more times and then I could install it.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anyone had problems applying themes? I will be on rom 1 flash a theme without wipe hit boot and when it comes back up nothing will load up. Says everything crashed and I have to pull the battery. What am I doing wrong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

